# Dream Skiff



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> Also, who would you NEVER buy a boat from and why.


This can get ugly quickly...  I'm warning everyone... this topic is on the radar of the forum management... It will get deleted if forum rules are not followed.

Just so everyone is forewarned.. 

*User Registration Agreement* - Updated 06/15/2007

You agree, through your use of microskiff.com, that *you will not post any material which is abusive, hateful, harassing, obscene, threatening, invasive of a person's privacy, or otherwise in violation of ANY law.* Some profanity is tolerated as long as it is not excessive or is used along other inappropriate content. Content of a sexual nature should no worse than PG-13 or is subject to deletion and having your user account revoked.

You also agree not to post any copyrighted material unless the copyright is owned by you or you have consent from the owner of the copyrighted material. Spam, flooding, chain letters, pyramid schemes, and solicitations are also inappropriate for this forum. Classified advertisements are meant for use by private sellers. Commercial advertisements should be cleared through a Global Moderator first.

Note that it is impossible for us to confirm the validity of posts on this forum. Please remember that we do not actively monitor the posted messages and are not responsible for their content. We do not warrant the accuracy, completeness, or usefulness of any information or product presented. The messages express the views of the author, not necessarily the views of this forum or the admins. *Generally we make every effort to allow for free speech as long is it does not hurt this forum, create a hostile environment or violate one of the terms in this agreement.* Anyone who feels that a posted message is objectionable is encouraged to notify an administrator of this forum immediately. *We reserve the right to remove objectionable content. *This is a manual process, so please realize that we may not be able to remove or edit particular messages immediately. This policy applies to member profile information as well.

You remain solely responsible for the content of your messages, and you agree to indemnify and hold harmless this forum and the administrators. We at microskiff.com also reserve the right to reveal your identity (or any information we have about you) in the event of a complaint or legal action arising from any information posted by you. You have the ability, as you register, to choose your username. We advise that you keep the name appropriate. With this user account you are about to register, you agree to never give your password to another member, for your protection and for validity reasons. You also agree to NEVER use another member's account to post messages or browse this forum. After you register and log into this forum, you can fill out a detailed profile. It is your responsibility to present clean and accurate information.

Please note that with each post your IP address is recorded and can be used to track you in the event that you need to be banned from this forum or have your ISP contacted. This will only happen in the event of a major violation of this agreement.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Yellowfin 17 why? How would you rig the boat?

Jan. I am not tying to slander or harm anyones business. There is not maliciousness behind this post. Like I said before this is an honest question. I ALSO DO NOT WANT THIS TO GET UGLY!!!


----------



## onchorynchus (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm a nube and mostly sit on the sidelines of this board soaking up the wisdom from the more experienced and try to apply it to my '88 highsider one piece at a time (mostly with what ever I can find at Home Depot). This could be really informative.


----------



## JoshW (Mar 17, 2007)

I'd have a hard time deciding between the Dragonfly Emerger, or a Release 15.  I just can't get over the classic looks of either of them.  Certainly not the most purely technical skiffs out there, but in my book they more than make up for it.


Josh


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Dream Skiff (no such animal)*

You've already made this too easy.
Primary premise: Money is no problem!
You've just eliminated the need to own a boat.
Every day of the week, anywhere in the world
there are guides with the latest and greatest
boats, tackle, bait, lures and local knowledge
ready to put you on fish. They do all the work,
provide all the necessities, maintain and clean the
boat, before and after every trip. Why own a boat?
Go out on a different one every trip.
Try them all. Then publish a review and it
becomes a tax write off. (Jan, is that what you're doing?)

Every time I'm asked "What boat should I own?" 
My answer is the same. For the average person who
fishes 3-4 times a year, put the money that you were
going to spend in a 5 year certificate of deposit.
A top of the line skiff, fully rigged, on trailer with tackle
and motor will set you back 30 thousand dollars.
A 5 year cd at the current 5% will provide $1500
cash return every year on 30K. That will pay for 3-4 great
trips with a guide each year and you end up with no
additional responsibilities. Like: depreciation, insurance, tax, tags, title,
fishing licenses, bait, drinks, maintenance, repairs, hurricanes...

So the ultimate skiff is not owning one.

Very old true saying: 
The happiest 2 days of boat ownership are the day you buy it
and the day you sell it.


There, that ought to stir things up...
the guides are grinning and the retailers are snarling...

Personally, the ultimate skiff is whatever project boat I'm working on
currently. For me customizing, fixing, improving is as much, or more
fun, than using it. I spend more time in the garage between trips,
than I do on the water. I'll bet this is true for most of us.

He who dies having owned the most boats wins!

Note to self: Never attempt to reply to questions posted
on microskiff forum after spending 8 hours in the garage
epoxying hull components. Even if doors were open
and fans running. You'll miss the point.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Dream Skiff (no such animal)*



> You've already made this too easy.
> Primary premise: Money is no problem!
> You've just eliminated the need to own a boat.
> Every day of the week, anywhere in the world
> ...


You totally missed the point dude.


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

*Re: Dream Skiff (no such animal)*



> Personally, the ultimate skiff is whatever project boat I'm working on
> currently. *For me customizing, fixing, improving is as much, or more
> fun, than using it. I spend more time in the garage between trips,
> than I do on the water. I'll bet this is true for most of us.*



I would agree very strongly with that statement.

As far as the rigging i think every boat has its own best way of rigging it and to find this way you should re-rig continuously.


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

I cant narrow it down to a single boat. I think a Caimen, 16' Whipray, or gladesskiff would suit me. All would be tiller. 30 HP max. Put a 48'' transom in my Gladesmen and Ill keep it instead.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Need to borrow my sawzall? ;D

For me something between an Egret 16 Carbon Kevlar and a Glades Skiff. I'm still looking. ;D


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Over the years I've built or re-built six or seven skiffs ranging from a 12' dink up to a baby SeaCraft (including the old Maverick that I work out of - it started as a bare hull when I bought it 20 years ago...)

Funny thing, I never wanted to own the first boat, but no one would lend me their's.... 

Even if money was no object what I'm wanting is a second skiff to fish just one angler out of, an absolutely bare bones poling skiff that is no more than 16' long (shorter would be better - where I am you can't keep a boat in your yard, it has to fit in my garage where the Maverick lives...). It will need a customized trailer with a completely detachable tongue (I'm talking the ability to drop even the winch stand, not a folding tongue..). The trailer will also need to be set up on 13" tires since every day at Flamingo or Everglades City is a round trip of nearly 200 miles - that's my daily routine.

With two kids still in college it won't happen anytime soon, but someday... By the way with all the great micros being built the high end would be an HB Devil Ray, but more likely it would be an LT25, custom MV, front and rear decks, false floor, coffin box oriented lengthwise, with a Tempress Navistyle seat bolted to the front of it (some of my anglers are nearing 80...). All the rod tubes would have a cushioned insert to protect fly rods, and the entire rig would be run with a tiller. Power would be Evinrude since that's what I favor....


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Capt. Lemay,

How many times out of the year would you use a skiff like that as compared to your Mav? 

Cheers


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

I kinda agree with Bob, you can't have it all in one skiff, but with two you can cover pretty much anything. Conventional skiff for distance and comfort with multiple anglers in less than ideal water conditions and another micro-draft 2 man rig. For me the 2 man rig needs to be nearly car toppable, canoe on steriods, hi-sider/nmz sort a thing.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Lt 25. 'Nuff said


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2008)

> I'd have a hard time deciding between the Dragonfly Emerger, or a Release 15.  I just can't get over the classic looks of either of them.  Certainly not the most purely technical skiffs out there, but in my book they more than make up for it.
> 
> 
> Josh



Your kidding me, right? :-/

Hands down, the Emerger if it's between these two and money is no object.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> > I'd have a hard time deciding between the Dragonfly Emerger, or a Release 15.  I just can't get over the classic looks of either of them.  Certainly not the most purely technical skiffs out there, but in my book they more than make up for it.
> >
> >
> > Josh
> ...


maybe Josh has a "lapstrake" thing like someone else I know?


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2008)

> > > I'd have a hard time deciding between the Dragonfly Emerger, or a Release 15.  I just can't get over the classic looks of either of them.  Certainly not the most purely technical skiffs out there, but in my book they more than make up for it.
> > >
> > >
> > > Josh
> ...


Yeah, I love the lappy's but that Emerger is sweetl.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> > > > I'd have a hard time deciding between the Dragonfly Emerger, or a Release 15.  I just can't get over the classic looks of either of them.  Certainly not the most purely technical skiffs out there, but in my book they more than make up for it.
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > Josh
> ...


x2, my lapstrake thing is completely overwhelmed by the Emerger lines.


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

> I kinda agree with Bob, you can't have it all in one skiff, but with two you can cover pretty much anything. Conventional skiff for distance and comfort with multiple anglers in less than ideal water conditions and another micro-draft 2 man rig. For me the 2 man rig needs to be nearly car toppable, canoe on steriods, hi-sider/nmz sort a thing.



Fly you said it well here


----------



## JoshW (Mar 17, 2007)

> > > > I'd have a hard time deciding between the Dragonfly Emerger, or a Release 15.  I just can't get over the classic looks of either of them.  Certainly not the most purely technical skiffs out there, but in my book they more than make up for it.
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > Josh
> ...



Lappy's give me movement, thats all I'm gonna say bout that. :-X


Josh


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Money NO object This is going to get real Interesting ...!!!

Who Makes those Needle Nose Louisanna Duck Boats ?

It would Have an aluminum Or Titinium Hull 

20' Give or Take

Retractable outRiggers 

Retractable Hydrofoils 

GYro stabilizers 

Gas Turbine Powered ( Yes They Make small Ones ) Dual jet Drives

Open Deck In rear and Front Cockpit (air Conditioned)

Retractable Thrusters 

All Controlled by a Portable Joy Stick 

Finished Product Would Run up To 80 Mph

(This is all Off The Shelf Stuff ... I Have a Buddy That Does Wheel Chair Vans They Run off a Single Joy Stick )

Now a $20.00 Limit would be Completly Different !

Dave


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'd be really happy with a copperhead, or a Ph15; with a 50HP Merc or Yamaha. The color combo would have to be light teal sides, white bottom and deck, some non kid, black and silver lettering, poling platform, and a small bait well. I'd call it a day and be happy.  When my boat was fully operable, I went fishing 5 days of the week. Now I've been sidelined with problem after problem on my skiff, that I haven't taken it out since last october. Do you know how I feel right now? I can't stand this much longer! I'm about to build myself a little canoe or something and slap a 5hp on it! I need my fix!   :'(


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

I think it would be hard to beat Capt Ron's Glades skiff. I would make a few adds to it but as an all around fishing and camping skiff that's the top pick for me.

call me simple they did at school...


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> I think it would be hard to beat Capt Ron's Glades skiff. I would make a few adds to it but as an all around fishing and camping skiff that's the top pick for me.
> 
> call me simple they did at school...


ok, yer simple and shallow too.


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

_I think it would be hard to beat Capt Ron's Glades skiff_ 
 I'd give that boat a [smiley=y-10.gif]


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> _I think it would be hard to beat Capt Ron's Glades skiff_
> I'd give that boat a [smiley=y-10.gif]


X2


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Here are Available drives










Here is a Hull From The Custom Builder !










all Very Doable !!!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

ah yes, the chopper props. Made to run out of the water and back in again, out again, in again, out again....  bad to the bone


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

This is a really good thread ...deserves more Input 

Dave

withalacoochee
ham
operators &
radio
experimenters
society 

Gonna Go "Matitime Mobile" in The Gheenoe ...


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I found one that won't tear up the grass beds.
Won't throw a wake in the no wake zone, even at full speed.
Won't hurt the manatees.
And modifying could be a lot of fun.
Curtis, think this could be tiller steered?
How many people could you tic off?
Where do you mount the poling platform?
Dave, if you hit a big wake how much hang time would you get?
Deerfly, in the options package: 8 flyrod holders.

http://www.neoterichovercraft.com/building/photo.php?img_id=1643&gallery=Building&section=rossier


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

i answered this on another forum but in case some of you missed it. 

In al,l honesty, with money as no option what so ever I would only trade my Gheenoe for another one just like it. for the fishing I do it is perfect. you can have your 20k 30k 40k skiffs, but I will keep my 15k Gheenoe and still be where my passion is. the skinny waters around florida. Now if I was loaded i would have a 60+ foot BLACK sport fisher, with a BLACK low tide 25 on the bow. I would ply the waters of the caribbean hitting every red fish, or bone fish flat from north carolina to the yucatan pennisula.

but that is just me.


----------

